# Best tactics for bow hunting Elk?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so I have narrowed my search down to where I'm going to Elk hunt this year and now I'm wanted to know how you guys find it most effective to hunt them. 
I'm thinking of trying to find water holes and wallows and put up a tree stand. 
The area I'm prolly going to hunt is going to be dark timber and thick aspen so I think spot and stalk is going to be pretty tough. 

I'm going to put some game camera's out in July and August to try to pattern them. 
I was thinking about some mineral licks, I was told it is legal I need to double check though.
My other thoughts were to just sneak through the thick dark timber and try to just walk up on them. 
I was told that the rut is usually around Sept 15 so I'm guessing calling won't do much good for the opener?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The rut starts towards the second half of August (some call this pre-rut not sure why though) but bulls haven't usually gathered harems yet and calling is usually pretty slow however I've had bulls screaming on the archery opener and have had them come in silent. Some cows come into estrus then and some hot cow calling, 5 -10 minutes between sequences, can be effective but bulls will usually come in alone and silent, but not always. Stay alert in August and sit on stand for 15 to 20 minutes then move or still hunt the timber. Last year some bulls were already with cows and screaming a bit on the opener. They didn't come to calls but I was able to sneak into 30 yds and I never made a peep. Too bad I was in a spike only unit. As you move into September things start picking up dramatically and build up to the peak which is usually the last two weeks of September and when a majority of cows come into their first estrus cycle. (Many call this the rut) The bulls are most riled during this time because so many cows are hot causing quite a stir.

The point is the rut lasts from August to the end of October as cows are coming into estrus during those times. Don't be fooled into thinking the only time an elk is rutting is when the bulls are screaming their heads off. The cows drive the rut, not the bulls and the rut is much longer than most think.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting). If you can find the wallows they are good places to look at and put up a trail cameras but just because they show up on your trail camera at a certain time/month doesn't mean they won't move out later in the hunt.

Calling depends on where you are at, but it can work if done correctly.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> The rut starts towards the second half of August (some call this pre-rut not sure why though) but bulls haven't usually gathered harems yet and calling is usually pretty slow however I've had bulls screaming on the archery opener and have had them come in silent. Some cows come into estrus then and some hot cow calling, 5 -10 minutes between sequences, can be effective but bulls will usually come in alone and silent, but not always. Stay alert in August and sit on stand for 15 to 20 minutes then move or still hunt the timber. Last year some bulls were already with cows and screaming a bit on the opener. They didn't come to calls but I was able to sneak into 30 yds and I never made a peep. Too bad I was in a spike only unit. As you move into September things start picking up dramatically and build up to the peak which is usually the last two weeks of September and when a majority of cows come into their first estrus cycle. (Many call this the rut) The bulls are most riled during this time because so many cows are hot causing quite a stir.
> 
> The point is the rut lasts from August to the end of October as cows are coming into estrus during those times. Don't be fooled into thinking the only time an elk is rutting is when the bulls are screaming their heads off. The cows drive the rut, not the bulls and the rut is much longer than most think.


your comments make a lot of sence, last year I was hearing them screaming the day before the opener and I was all confused when the guys hunting near me where saying they won't start to bugle for about 2 more weeks!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting). If you can find the wallows they are good places to look at and put up a trail cameras but just because they show up on your trail camera at a certain time/month doesn't mean they won't move out later in the hunt.
> 
> Calling depends on where you are at, but it can work if done correctly.


Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to try to find wallows. Should I stay on the stream beds or can they make wallows in any low lying area like meadows and places like that?
I can't wait for July when all this snow is finally melted!!!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

See elk. Then shoot the elk. Best way by far!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Igottabigone said:


> See elk. Then shoot the elk. Best way by far!


That would be the best method of killing an Elk, not hunting an Elk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting). If you can find the wallows they are good places to look at and put up a trail cameras but just because they show up on your trail camera at a certain time/month doesn't mean they won't move out later in the hunt.
> ...


I typically find a good trail and follow it until I can smell them (musky smell). When I smell musk I circle out and search for wallows and scrapes and such. I typically haven't seen wallows near streams, I have seen them on terraces and other depressions that would collect run off and rain water.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Last time I looked it was perfectly legal to hunt over mineral licks or other kinds of bait. I watched a guy load 35, fifty pound bags of deer chow into his truck last year. Some may say its not ethical but as many point out if hunting over an area deer or elk are drawn to for food or water is unethical then hunting over alfalfa or water holes qualifies as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beef cows need salt licks too dont they?


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

And I have seen them wandering all the same areas I hunt deer and elk hehehe


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > JuddCT said:
> ...


Thanks so much!! I know what you mean by smelling them I've smelled that odor so now I know where to go from there!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Last time I looked it was perfectly legal to hunt over mineral licks or other kinds of bait. I watched a guy load 35, fifty pound bags of deer chow into his truck last year. Some may say its not ethical but as many point out if hunting over an area deer or elk are drawn to for food or water is unethical then hunting over alfalfa or water holes qualifies as well.


Yes, it is legal! And ethical! (I usually use small salt blocks with a little anise/licorice oil poured over them, and apples that have fallen off my tree.)

And if you can't find a wallow, make one! Whitetail hunters make mock scrapes using deer scents to bring in the big bucks and there's no reason you couldn't do the same for elk. You'll have to find a water source (spring, creek, etc.) and you may have to make a dam of some sort. Muddy the place up a bit and then just enhance the waterhole with cow and bull scent.

Another little trick I use is turkey decoys. Make sure they're scent free and are set off to the side a bit, but they give the deer and elk some confidence there's no danger and distracts them at the same time so they don't notice you.

I look at it this way. I can't outrun them, I can't outsmell them, I can't outhear them, and I can't naturally outsee them, but I can **** well outsmart them and that's what I concentrate on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

SIT ON WATER. BE PATIENT. thats the most effective way there is to kill elk in utah, with a bow, before the rut (aka rifle hunt).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'm thinking of trying to find water holes and wallows and put up a tree stand.


DING DING DING we have a winner Bob! 



> My other thoughts were to just sneak through the thick dark timber and try to just walk up on them.


Ditch these thoughts... That's where elk bed. Run elk out of their bedroom and you'll be "hunting" for them longer than you can imagine.

The only time stalking works with elk is when you can see them out feeding, or hear them being active during the rut. Sneak around when they are bedded and you cause a stampede. That big ol lead cow will bark and the whole herd will walk ridge lines for a day or two and end up three zipcodes away from where they were.

Get in a tree downwind from the water, shut up, hold still and be patient.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting).


This statement is *FALSE*.

You can put out what ever you want to attract big game. Baiting is legal in this state. The only thing you can't bait is waterfowl.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I'm thinking of trying to find water holes and wallows and put up a tree stand.
> 
> 
> DING DING DING we have a winner Bob!
> ...


Ditch these thoughts... That's where elk bed. Run elk out of their bedroom and you'll be "hunting" for them longer than you can imagine.

The only time stalking works with elk is when you can see them out feeding, or hear them being active during the rut. Sneak around when they are bedded and you cause a stampede. That big ol lead cow will bark and the whole herd will walk ridge lines for a day or two and end up three zipcodes away from where they were.

Get in a tree downwind from the water, shut up, hold still and be patient.[/quotepuf6khr]

Advice taken :O||:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> SIT ON WATER. BE PATIENT. thats the most effective way there is to kill elk in utah, with a bow, before the rut (aka rifle hunt).


+1 that pretty sums it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting).
> 
> 
> This statement is *FALSE*.
> ...


and turkeys....


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting).
> 
> 
> This statement is *FALSE*.
> ...


Are you serious? So you can throw out a bag of corn? I'm not going to do that but I would like to put a salt block or something on some trails to get them to stop for the camera.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Acorns are better than corn.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting).
> 
> 
> This statement is *FALSE*.
> ...


Thanks guys, I've always taken my licks down a week before I hunt (that was pretty stupid _(O)_ )


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Igottabigone said:


> Acorns are better than corn.


not always...  :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > You can't hunt over mineral licks that you have put out (baiting).
> ...


Sure! corn, beet pulp, apples, buck grub, c'mere deer, what ever you want. However, I've used a lot of these so called "buck attractors" they advertise on TV and they just might work on farm raised whitetails, but mule deer and elk turn their noses up at all of it. Total waste of money. Nuthin works better than good old mineral salt from IFA. Problem is, every other swingin dick in the woods with a deer tag has figured this out and now there's a salt lick with a camera on it every 100 yards. :? Last year while scouting the Wasatch with my brother we found EIGHT plies of salt between the two of us on three separate trips in three separate areas. One dumbass had his salt block set right next to a water hole. Had the water so brackish a goat wouldn't drink it! :lol: The secret's out! *\-\*


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

If you're willing to pack that salt in a ways you'll often be just fine. The one thing I've noticed, that seems to deter more hunters than anything else, is effort. 

The other thing that I like is using a powdered salt blend and work it into the soil. Not so much that the elk prefer it, as other hunters are more likely to walk on by and not give it a second look. There's quite a few guys out there that see a 25# salt block that someone took the time to pack in, and see it as their new honey hole rather than respecting the guy who made the effort.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I hear a lot of the guys use the blow and go method of elk hunting. They blow their brand new elk call as loud and often as they can. When they scare everything out of the area they "go" to the next and start over.......I dont know if it works but I hear it a lot.


----------

